# Your Work Bench



## imported_Hank (Jul 1, 2008)

What are your personal basic necessities to have in a work bench?

Usually mine are: power saw, power drill, dremel, nails/etc, Vice , pipe wrench, crescent wrench, pipe clamp, vice grips, shelving for screws, locks for the doors


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Sawzall, hammer, BFH, BgerFH, socket set, vise, drill, drill bits, lots of shelves, wrenches, screws, wire cutters/strippers/etc, shrink tubing, screwdrivers, and all the rest of my tools within quick walking distance.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 1, 2008)

Power hand tools, airguns,screws,glue,clean rags,misc nuts and bolts, hummmm the list goes on.


----------

